# The very first ever Blonde GUY joke!!



## DiabeticDave (Sep 5, 2009)

An Irishman , a Mexican and a Blonde Guy were doing construction work on scaffolding on the 20th floor of a building. 

They were eating lunch and the Irishman said, 'Corned beef and cabbage! If I get corned beef and cabbage one more time for lunch, I'm going to jump off this building.' 

The Mexican opened his lunch box and exclaimed, 'Burritos again! If I get burritos one more time I'm going to jump off, too.' 

The blonde opened his lunch and said, ' Bologna again! If I get a bologna sandwich one more time, I'm jumping too.' 

The next day, the Irishman opened his lunch box, saw corned beef and cabbage, and jumped to his death. 

The Mexican opened his lunch, saw a burrito, and jumped, too. 


The blonde guy opened his lunch, saw the bologna and jumped to his death as well. 

At the funeral, the Irishman's wife was weeping. She said, 'If I'd known how really tired he was of corned beef and cabbage, I never would have given it to him again!' 

The Mexican's wife also wept and said, 'I could have given him tacos or enchiladas! I didn't realize he hated burritos so much.' 


(Oh this is GOOD!!) 

Everyone turned and stared at the blonde's wife. The blonde's wife said, 

'Don't look at me. The idiot makes his own lunch.'


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2009)

PMSL  nice 1 dave


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hahahahaha Brilliant !!! good to see a blonde guy joke for a change !! Gives us girls a break Lol *


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahaha ... Classic .. Love it ...

Heidi
xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 6, 2009)

Good one!

xx


----------

